# Jetbeam RRT-3 (3 XM-L) **updated pics**



## gopajti (Aug 26, 2011)

thx kn


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the nice pictures! 

I can't find this new 3 XM-L at Jetbeam official site. Where did you get those pictures?


----------



## gopajti (Aug 26, 2011)

pics from chinese forum (shoudian)


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd rather hoped that we might go from the SST-50 to an SST-90, but in the absence of that, this is pretty cool. 

I've always liked the look of the RRT-3 since it's release, but it always struck me as being larger than you really needed an SST-50 light to be - hence why I wondered if we might see an SST-90 version at some point. At least the triple XM-L makes more use of this light's size (though I'm not knocking the idea of having a [relatively speaking] small LED with a large reflector - plenty of throw for a weapon light).

Beam looks a bit naff that close to a white wall, but hopefully will look a bit more cohesive with some distance and with a real world back ground. 

Jetbeam will no doubt be seeing more of my money in future!


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought they would use infinitely variable mag ring
The old one is still a good thrower compared with the new one


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, infinite adjustment would have been a nice step forward for an RRT-3 update.


----------



## tre (Aug 26, 2011)

Now we need a single XML RRT-3. That triple is going to be more of a flood light than a thrower and I'd like a thrower. An SST-90 would also make it more floody (assuming they keep the head size the same which they did in the case of the tiple).


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 26, 2011)

Also, the beam profile isnt very nice as you can see the edges and a few triangle


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Aug 26, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Also, the beam profile isnt very nice as you can see the edges and a few triangle



My thoughts exactly.



Stephen Wallace said:


> Beam looks a bit naff that close to a white wall, but hopefully will look a bit more cohesive with some distance and with a real world back ground



I've seen cleaner implementations of triple emitter lights, where at all but the very closest distances, the output from the three emitters coalesces in to what is pretty much a single beam, with a single large round hotspot. You pretty much do have that large hotspot here, but you also have those weird lobes off to the side. Having those lobes of light to the side no doubt goes some way to explaining why the spill pattern of the bezel crenelations also seems to be so accentuated.

I still like the idea, and am still interested in it, but as far as the beam pattern goes, it's certainly not the best triple I've seen. Then again, this may just be a prototype, and if the light is released, the production version may be better in this respect.


----------



## uknewbie (Aug 26, 2011)

Beam profie aside, this thing looks awesome!


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 26, 2011)

The design is almost the same,
Dont know whether PWM goes high or low Hz, but doesnt RRT3 suppose to be a thrower


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the great pictures. I tend to look at your threads, gopajti, always something new  Thanks for your work finding and posting the info on new lights.

Nice to see JB can still make a good looking light


----------



## 2100 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, for comparison this is the trustfire, DRY CW, NW and WW. I wonder what is the throw of the RRT-3 triple. The design of the reflector is interesting with the 3 emitters close together and lopsided reflector near the edges. You can see that the hotspot size is nearly the same as the SST-50! It ain't a TK70 but it might throw pretty well for the size.


----------



## 276 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gonna have to get one of those.


----------



## Zenbaas (Aug 27, 2011)

2100 said:


> Well, for comparison this is the trustfire, DRY CW, NW and WW. I wonder what is the throw of the RRT-3 triple. The design of the reflector is interesting with the 3 emitters close together and lopsided reflector near the edges. You can see that the hotspot size is nearly the same as the SST-50! It ain't a TK70 but it might throw pretty well for the size.


 Thanks for the pic of the different beam "colours" 2100. I always find that it's something that you don't see very often which brings me to another question regarding this. Is it merely preference when people choose different beam colours or are there actually specific reasons behind it...?


----------



## 2100 (Aug 27, 2011)

Zenbaas said:


> Thanks for the pic of the different beam "colours" 2100. I always find that it's something that you don't see very often which brings me to another question regarding this. Is it merely preference when people choose different beam colours or are there actually specific reasons behind it...?


Hi, 

Well first of all, i forgot to mention that the beamshots I have posted are all triple XM-L lights. First one is the Trustfire TF-3T6, 2nd-4th are DRY triple XM-L with 3 mode direct drive driver.

The general consensus is that for indoor usage, CW and NW is preferred. Some may prefer WW for lower intensity illumination, like the incans. For outdoors, NW is preferred, WW may work too in some instances, but CW is usually not preferred. 
Personal preference of course plays a huge part in this as well I guess.


----------



## Zenbaas (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks man  I've always preferred CW as I feel that I can "see better" with CW than with WW. That of course is completely subjective. I have ordered some CW and NW lights recently so ill see if I maybe prefer the inbwtweener!


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 27, 2011)

oh no I might have to get one. Hope they are using U2 bins.


----------



## fl0t (Aug 27, 2011)

That is a nice upgrade for the RRT-3. I wonder how does it compare with the Nitecore TM11. The Nitecore looks more portable.


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 28, 2011)

fl0t said:


> That is a nice upgrade for the RRT-3. I wonder how does it compare with the Nitecore TM11. The Nitecore looks more portable.


 
Hmm... interesting.

The nitecore has 4 x 18650 side by side. I imagine it's not that comfortable to hold for a long time, like my FM elephant II body. It does appear to be shorter though.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep, 3 x 18650 is about as wide as I would want to go. 4 x 18650 looks a bit too chunky. One for people with very large hands.


----------



## 2100 (Aug 28, 2011)

So I guess expected price would be $300?


----------



## uknewbie (Aug 28, 2011)

2100 said:


> So I guess expected price would be $300?


 
In the US probably.

Guessing more like £300 in the UK.


----------



## gopajti (Aug 29, 2011)

some details (ANSI FL1)

- 5lm (250h), 180lm (18h), 400lm (6h30m), 620lm (4h), 850lm (3h), 1200lm (2h), 1950lm (1h)
- 30000cd
- distance: 346m
- impact resistant: 1.5m

3x XM-L T6, 3x 18650 Li-ion, 6.5V-15V
67mm (head), 46mm (diameter), 198mm (length), 560g (weight)

retail price approx: 345-420 USD


----------



## gopajti (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.jet-beam.com/links/pro/rrt3xml.aspx


----------



## Rat (Sep 1, 2011)

So would I be correct in saying this RRT-3. Will throw a lot less then the SST-50 version ? 
Going by Jetbeams website the new XM-L version throws at 346m and the SST-50 was 700yards around 600m. So it throws a lot less which is what you would expect from a XM-L light.
Now they seem to have no big thrower in there new line up I wonder if they have somthing in the making to fill this hole ?
I have to many flood XM-L's in my line up so will be passing on this one. To be truthfull I cannot wait till a new led chip hits the market as I am getting sick of every new light that comes out is a XM-L. We need a new killer throw chip 
Do not get me wrong I love the XM-L chip I just would like to see something new.

Cheers


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope they sell the new RRT-3 3xXM-L small multiple shallow reflector floodlight alongside the existing RRT-3 SST-50 single big deep reflector thrower.
If the RRT-3 SST-50 thrower has been discontinued according to the website above, I would be very sad...


----------



## AFKAN (Sep 1, 2011)

Got to say my SST-50 RRT3 is fantastic  I thought they might have gone for an SST-90 rather than the triple set up, but hey ho


----------



## 2100 (Sep 1, 2011)

So what's the price?


----------



## adrian belew (Sep 1, 2011)

gopajti said:


> pics from chinese forum (shoudian)


 
can you please give me a link, where exactly you found it?


THX very much


----------



## gopajti (Sep 1, 2011)

adrian
http://www.shoudian.com/viewthread.php?tid=206499&highlight=rrt3


----------



## tre (Sep 1, 2011)

Rat said:


> So would I be correct in saying this RRT-3. Will throw a lot less then the SST-50 version ?
> Going by Jetbeams website the new XM-L version throws at 346m and the SST-50 was 700yards around 600m. So it throws a lot less which is what you would expect from a XM-L light.


 
Yes, Of course a triple in the same head as a single will throw less. The reflectors are much smaller. That said, a single XML will out throw a single SST-50 in the same reflector.


----------



## ms1496 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was about to pull the trigger on the TK70, but seeing this makes me change my mind... I like the fact that it has quite a few levels to choose from, though I wish there were more levels in between 5-200 lumens. And best of all its a _lot_ smaller than the TK70. I think the run times aren't a whole lot different on high either if comparing to what people are reporting with the Fenix. :thumbsup:

The form factor is great and I really like the quality of all the Jets I currently own... So I think once I can find it ava online I will jump on it.


One thing tho, has any one noticed that some of the photos on the website show a 1200 lumen inscribed body?? I presume since the exterior hasn't changed they just re-used a few photos they already had... :thinking: but come on JetBeam, really?!


----------



## ms1496 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just saw the price show up for pre-order on BugOut USA eta 9/20.... 

*425$*  

I sure hope that the discounts some sellers are running will be ava to knock this down a little... That price is close to SR90 territory, plus some when you factor in the 50$ worth of AWs to feed the thing.


----------



## picrthis (Sep 2, 2011)

$425 for that?? LOL


----------



## ms1496 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like the price changed...

Last night when I was on the site I added this to my cart to see if the discount worked. When I came back this evening (resume my computer from standby) and selected to keep shopping, I see it for $*325* on the site but still $425 in my cart!lol :shrug:
(Must have been a site typo)


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 4, 2011)

Duplicate. Dam this site has been slow recently.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone seen the production video on the website yet?

http://www.jet-beam.com/links/pro/rrt3xml.aspx 

Shows the new RRT-3 being made.

Jetbeam impress me more and more of late, they really do produce some high quality lights.


----------



## SoCal5150 (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome video! Thanks for the link! Can't wait to see some reviews of this light...could be on my Xmas wish list..


----------



## recDNA (Sep 4, 2011)

For that kind of money you need the throw and the output. Tk70 blows it away for half the money.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 5, 2011)

recDNA said:


> For that kind of money you need the throw and the output. Tk70 blows it away for half the money.


 
I think blows it away may be a bit strong. In any case, they are entirely different lights. The Jetbeam I am confident will also be higher quality than the Fenix.

If this was a Surefire production video like this people would be falling over each other to post here how amazing it was :shakehead


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd also say that the size/format of this is preferable to that of the TK70, but that is purely personal preference. Which is what it all boils down to really - people will go for the light that best fits their needs (funds permitting).


----------



## monkeyboy (Sep 5, 2011)

There's only one solution to this: get both.


----------



## cchurchi (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like a neat light with great output, but IMHO, a light that big should be more "focused" towards being a thrower. I have version 1.0 of the RRt-3, and it looks like I'll be keeping it as my hi-output light - for now.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 6, 2011)

monkeyboy said:


> There's only one solution to this: get both.


 
That doesn't sound like something you hear about this forum :laughing:


----------



## gopajti (Sep 7, 2011)

1. Surefire M6 500lm
2. RRT-3 SST-50
3. RRT-3 3XML




























pics thx spick


----------



## monkeyboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for those beamshots. Well the throw can't be bad if it's keeping up with the M6. I wonder how it compares to the TK70.
Did you try running the light continuously on high? Does it get really hot or is there some sort of thermal throttling?


----------



## wakemare (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy mother of god. Those outdoor beamshots r amazing. Honestly. I used to b a massive surefire fan but now that I own an RRT-0 and an rrt-1 I'm never gonna buy surefire again. Overpriced junk really. I mean until their prices come down and they start making good looking lights I'm sticking with jetbeam. I LOVE my rrt-1. Massively awesome light. I have the r5 op and it still out throws my other lights. Even on low its impressive


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the beam shots.

They really make me want to rush out and buy one of those £370 Surefire M6 lights.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Sep 8, 2011)

gopajti said:


> 1. Surefire M6 500lm
> 2. RRT-3 SST-50
> 3. RRT-3 3XML
> 
> ...


 
Great pics again! I'll have to do some comparison shots with my SF M6L when I get my hands on the RRT3 XML.

Regards,
Flavio


----------



## xed888 (Sep 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if the ring is magnetic? I assume it is but just want to confirm. And if it is, I assume it can be affected by magnets? 

Thanks for any replies.

Also, according to HKJ's review of the SST 50 model, it uses PWM in lower modes. I wonder if Jetbeam will decide to do this as well.


----------



## agt (Sep 13, 2011)

RRT-3 appeared on ebay. I'm considering to buy it next month...


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anyone received theirs yet??? I'm dying to hear about it!


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 16, 2011)

Got mine in earlier this week - the body still has the old lettering for the 1200 lumens, but the light is great, very happy with it - When someone determines how the leds are installed I mightre-center some of mine, but overall they seem reasonably positioned, and it has not effected the focus, or the output at all. it is a beast.


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are beam shots - http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?321003-Jetbeam-RRT-3-(3-XM-L)-**updated-pics** My beams illuminate identically in every way - the led's are less centered than the light pictured in the above post but not off terribly, Me being a perfectionist could find fault with the Mona Lisa! (For a masterpiece he couldn't even use a fresh canvas - !!!) See you really can find fault with just about everything if you look hard enough, however for the masses - these are masterpiece's - I have to agree this is a nice unit, but it appears as the only difference between the triple xml and the previous version is a new head and reflector. Also on to the beam shots, I have been saying this for years - which is why I didn’t order before now (2000 lumens is just too much temptation – had to do it!) Jet beam need several levels between the 5 lumens (Which isn't good for anything really) and the next highest setting (which totally messes with your night vision) But considering that this is not a EDC and designed for tactical and huge output purposes - I can live with it as I have several edc's that I do carry and when out in the field camping or hunting, I generally have a 1 cell 123 Nitecore with an infinite adjustment - I really love that little light!! The RRT-3 is for the front door, or for the car - to have when you need large outputs of light. Way too bug and heavy for carry around in your pocket.... Well unless you have big pockets…..


----------



## 2100 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice work GMUGNIER, actually xed8888 and I have the TK70 triple XM-Ls as well (great light, well i use it in a shorter mode with 2 x 32600 Li-ions with 1 spacer in the 3-cell main tube, 1 week already well over 100hrs of burn in various outputs and no POOF, went from 1.4kg -> 1kg LOL!). I guess we are also looking at these lights, addicted to triple XM-Ls I guess. LOL! For International customers you can check out HKequipment, you don't have to pay the approx $20 US shipping. The unit price is also a wee bit cheaper than the discounted prices from bugout/lightjunction. If you have links or can get it direct from China it will even be cheaper than that.

Also waiting for the cute Nitecore triple.


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 17, 2011)

That Nitecore TM11 looks sooooo sweet... I'm gonna have to have it, especially if the price stays at $175, however as others have already commented, we'll have to see if the price actually isn't higher upon release. The size, output, battery format and price (if it remains $175) are just awesome! my JB RRT3-XML should be here by end of next week, anxious to see if the body sports the old 1200lm markings or if it will be marked 1950 as it should be.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 18, 2011)

Claireandtim said:


> That Nitecore TM11 looks sooooo sweet... I'm gonna have to have it, especially if *the price stays at $175*, however as others have already commented, we'll have to see if the price actually isn't higher upon release. The size, output, battery format and price (if it remains $175) are just awesome! my JB RRT3-XML should be here by end of next week, anxious to see if the body sports the old 1200lm markings or if it will be marked 1950 as it should be.



good luck with that. Its selling for 269€ in Germany but we do know that the US gets different pricing. 

I was looking at it but think I'll pass on both the nitecore and JB. Nitecore has 4 parallel batts and if just one batt is not balanced (voltage-wise) then it's GG. So for the nitecore, i suppose its advisable to get all 4 batts as new to minimise differences.

Im just waiting for a triple (or more) that can beat the TK70 in terms of price and power!


----------



## 2100 (Sep 18, 2011)

xed888, > 2200L ANSI OTF can be done for a cheaper price (in fact more than twice as cheap). As you are in London, that place is pretty cold so you might get like 5% more output than my video. Check this out : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-9lONjV46w

A $20 DMM solves the problem of matching. Uni T has really decent DMMs, perfectly ok for our use. A cheap DMM is better than no DMM. I recommend a $40 shipped one from ebay HK seller tool-boom, Uni T UT-58E. But i think the price has since been raised to $47 shipped. Most places offer $55-60usd. 

So 3S for the Jetbeam RRT-3 and TM11, it is not an issue. If one cell should dip below discharge voltage, the PCB would trip it. I encountered this in my DRY 3S triple XM-L flashlight multiple times, there is no safety issue as long as you get good cells with GOOD PCBs. Hence no issue with "reverse charging" once any one of the cell starts to dive in voltage (check out the discharge graphs in budgetlightforum). 

I have a hobby charge, just charge in 3S config, usually everything stays balanced as long as they are all of the same batch. I just use XTAR 2600 protected, they are of Sanyo 2600 heart....and extremely flat discharge plateau, even more than AW (Panasonic) stuff. I have both the NCR18650 and NCR18650A (2900 and 3100s) and also Sanyo 2600 as well.


----------



## 2100 (Sep 18, 2011)

xed888 said:


> Im just waiting for a triple (or more) that can beat the TK70 in terms of price and power!


 
It's pretty hard to be beaten, even if you factor out the size of the head (throw). Now it's been confirmed that you can use 2 x Li-ion, and from HKE the battery adapters are just $1 for 1. I measured on both DMM and lux meter, no issue on performance degradation. Heck you could just roll up a aluminum tube with alu foil and make that a spacer.  KD's 32600 are tested to be good, 5.2AH @ 1A and 4.5AH @ 5A discharge, unprotected cell usage warnings apply. (the LV cutoff is for NiMH, not Li-ion). With a DMM, Ultrafire WF-188 (that charger is good, don't worry about that ***Fire brand nonsense this one is confirmed good), $34 for cells, good to go....

But the form factor of the JB RRT-3 is pretty sexy, and the gun-metal military grey is often a softspot for me. I have the RRT-2 XM-L, really nice piece of gear. (extremely SOLID feeling!)


----------



## bickford (Sep 18, 2011)

Some pictures of my new JETBEAM RRT 3 XML.

The movie is coming ... 
















And the comparison between scorpion V2 and RRT3 :







BICK


----------



## xed888 (Sep 18, 2011)

the torch body doesnt look too big, surely you dont need the handle? Can you show how it looks when held?

The only advantage this has over the TK70 is size (IMO). Other than that, the TK70 is better (again, my 2 cents)


----------



## bickford (Sep 18, 2011)

The problem on the RRT3 , its that the switch is behind the flashlight ... its not easy to use , I have fixed with gaffer tape the tactical switch on the handle in order to have momentary switch.
The TK70 has a better throw. Its my favourite flashlight !
But the RRT3 is good for the flood. For a searchlight TK70 is better.


































BICK


----------



## xed888 (Sep 18, 2011)

Agreed! Thanks for the pics! Also, dare I ask how much you paid for it? Euro prices are more indicative of GBP prices


----------



## bickford (Sep 18, 2011)

For the price : for the flashlight and tools :

JETBeam NEW RRT-3 Flashlight 3*CREE XM-L : 258 €
JETBeam Holster For RRT-3 Flashlight : 9 €
JETBeam Handle For RRT-3 Flashlight : 62 € (high price for this ...)
JETBeam Pressure Switch RM03 For RRT-3 : 11 €

Total : 340 € ---> 467 $ US

BICK


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 18, 2011)

VIDEO, VIDEO, VIDEO!!!!!!!! the suspense is killing me! Does the body etching say 1200lm or is it updated, showing 1950lm?


----------



## bickford (Sep 18, 2011)

The video is coming 

Anybody here know if the flashlight blink when the battery is dropping or no (For example the TK70 will go on the last mode) ?
Because on the RRT3 when the battery goes down the beam is droping like a direct drive flashlight ...

BICK


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 18, 2011)

BICK... How about the body etching, 1200lm or 1950?


----------



## bickford (Sep 18, 2011)

there is 2 mention : 1200 lumens and TURBO 1950 lumens

BICK


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 18, 2011)

xed888 said:


> the torch body doesnt look too big, surely you dont need the handle? Can you show how it looks when held?
> The only advantage this has over the TK70 is size (IMO). Other than that, the TK70 is better (again, my 2 cents)


 


bickford said:


> The problem on the RRT3 , its that the switch is behind the flashlight ... its not easy to use , I have fixed with gaffer tape the tactical switch on the handle in order to have momentary switch.
> The TK70 has a better throw. Its my favourite flashlight !
> But the RRT3 is good for the flood. For a searchlight TK70 is better.


 
Yes, I agree.
I have an RRT-3, and it's not so much that it is too heavy - rather, the 3x18650 in parallel is almost too large in diameter for the hand to hold!
The average man's hand can barely hold it.
The RRT-3 is even bigger in diameter than a traditional 2-D incandescent flashlight.
Holding the RRT-3 by the overhand with four fingers over the top grip, it is _almost impossible _to press the tail end clicky.
Even when holding the RRT-3 by the underhand handshake grip, we can _barely _operate the magnetic ring with the forefinger and the thumb one-handed.
With the RRT-3, it's best to forget about _one-handed_ operation!
The best way to use the RRT-3 is with* two hands* - use the other hand to operate the tail end clicky, and the magnetic ring!
Else, do it Bick's way with the carry handle and the pressure switch.

I would suggest future RRT-3's _dispense _with the tail end clicky altogether, and I would also suggest the magnetic ring be made with a _smaller _diameter - the magnetic ring should be the same diameter as the body itself, like the Sunwayman V60C.
It might even be worthwhile just to do a _single side button_ like the big Olights?

Furthermore, the RRT-3 cannot tail stand properly with the pressure switch connector tail cap in place; I would also suggest that the cap for the pressure switch connector be redesigned and _more pushed in_, so that the RRT-3 can tail stand properly.

Now I realise why the RRT-3 is not a Jetbeam "Military" Series, used by the military etc.
And I also understand why the military flashlights & throwers are _mostly 2x18650 in-line designs_ like the Surefire UB3T, Olight M3X, Thrunite Catapult and Jetbeam's own M2S and M3x.
The three quarter size twin 18650 in-line configurations are so much easier to hold - and not susceptible to falling out of the hand like the big RRT-3, and the 6x18650 Olights.
I can't believe the new Nitecore TM11 is a four by 18650 in parallel!
Presently, the only disadvantage of the twin 18650 in-lines is that the design is a little backwards and slow.
Only now, the Surefire UB3T Invictus @ ~$700 is the only design with a magnetic ring at the neck; the others are all still involved in complicated tail end click combinations, and two-handed head-twists etc.

To it's credit, the RRT-3's big to handle 3x18650 parallel designs have a lot more juice; it's horses for courses...


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 20, 2011)

BICK...... where's my video??? I do agree that a side clicky may have been a nice feature. With the cooperation of the USPS I should have mine by the end of the week... This is going to be a loooooooooooooooooong week! I have 3 fresh AW 2900's and will try to test runtime with both the AW's and the included JB 18650's...


----------



## bickford (Sep 20, 2011)

Claireandtim said:


> BICK...... where's my video??? I do agree that a side clicky may have been a nice feature. With the cooperation of the USPS I should have mine by the end of the week... This is going to be a loooooooooooooooooong week! I have 3 fresh AW 2900's and will try to test runtime with both the AW's and the included JB 18650's...


 
" My video " lol !! the video is coming but i dont have lot of time at this time !! 

I have received an answer of Jetbeam about battery dropping :

Dear Mister,

Thanks for your supporting on our product!

Firstly, if you use the battery which with the flashlight and it's full of recharge, it will has the best output power. Or if you want to try other battery, you can choose AW. Secondly, when the battery is dropping, the brightness of this flashlight will drop automaticly either. This change is based on the voltage of battery.


For any other questoins, please feel free to contact us.


TKS!
Best regards,
Info Center
BICK


----------



## 2100 (Sep 20, 2011)

Anybody knows if the 1950 lumens is ANSI OTF like the TK70 or emitter? Or anybody managed to run any current measurements?


----------



## 2100 (Sep 20, 2011)

Anybody knows if the 1950 lumens is ANSI OTF like the TK70 or emitter? Or anybody managed to run any current measurements?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ooops - double post; something wrong with the upload?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just received my 3x AW 18650 LiNiCoO2 18650 3.6 volts 2900 mAH Protected Flat Tops in just 6 work days from AW.
Topped them up with new Pila charger.
RRT-3 seems to run fine.

A little too big to hold in the hand though.
Very hard to press the tail end switch with the thumb; better to use the forefinger in the overhand grip.
Claireandtim is right - though the magnetic ring looks nice and cool, a plain looking side switch like the big Olights would be the best for simple easy ergonomic one handed operation.
Maybe they could put a side switch within the magnetic ring as well?

Once u get used to the RRT-3, going back to the RRT-0, the latter looks so warm, yellow, and second rate...


----------



## xed888 (Sep 20, 2011)

2100 said:


> Anybody knows if the 1950 lumens is ANSI OTF like the TK70 or emitter? Or anybody managed to run any current measurements?


 
Jetbeam uses ANSI ratings now. I believe all the big ones do, except Olight.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 20, 2011)

2100 said:


> Anybody knows if the 1950 lumens is ANSI OTF like the TK70 or emitter? Or anybody managed to run any current measurements?


 
Jetbeam uses ANSI ratings now. I believe all the big manufacturers do, except Olight.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 20, 2011)

Double


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure if it's OTF or emitter, but I suspect it's emitter only.


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm curious to see because my S18 (like any other) is rated @ 1200 OTF, maybe someone can translate what that might be at the emitter? I'd expect 1400ish.... If in fact that is even close to accurate and if the RRT3-XML is 1950lm emitter lumens, then what would OTF possibly be? 1600ish? All this being said, would output be that much greater than the S18? 

I'm not well versed in lumen calculations and such, so I'm just throwing out numbers as general examples here... If someone with more knowledge could chime in on my scenario above I'd be interested on thoughts!


----------



## xed888 (Sep 20, 2011)

Its ANSI OTF lumens. Go their website.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone got any outdoor beams shots comparing the two RRT-3's side by side ?


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 20, 2011)

Xed888 thanks for the reply... back to my question, just for clarity.. do you know if in my example, is 4sevens rating the S18 the same? if so then one would assume that the RRT3-XML is roughly 60% brighter than the S18 (based purely on the numbers, realizing that to the eye it may or may not actually look that much brighter). 

Thanks!


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 20, 2011)

The Jetbeam website says that the RRT-3's lumens are rated using the ANSI Standards; however, it does NOT state whether those lumen measurements are directly from the emitter, or from the front of the lens OTF.

For your information, the old RRT-3 SST-50 rated at 1200 lumens ANSI emitter, was estimated at goinggear.com to be about 850 lumens OTF.
The M2S @ 1000 lumens, was estimated by goinggear to be 700 OTF.

Also, lumens is not really brightness; it's not just brightness alone.
Lumens is the *total *output.
Lumens is the sum of the hotspot brightness, the hotspot size, the spill brightness and the spill size - all four factors added together.
Brightness is just the brightness of the centre hotspot only - and this directly determines the throw.

The new RRT-3 triple XM-L has certainly more total output, which includes the width/area of the spill, however the S18 could still have a brighter hotspot.
Being a single SST-90 emitter 3mm x 3mm, the 4Sevens S18 should theoretically have a brighter hotspot and more throw than the triple XM-L, because each XM-L is only in a tiny mini reflector of small diameter and shallow depth.

Jetbeam actually claims 346 yards throw ANSI for the RRT-3 XM-L.
The 4Sevens S18 SST-90 under Selfbuilt's tests actually throws 361 or 377 meters depending whether you use 6xCR123 disposables or 6x16340 rechargeables...


----------



## Darkwall (Sep 20, 2011)

YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME..IT'S OUT THE FRONT LUMENS 1950.

LOOK HERE FOR ANSI INFO 
http://www.energizerlightingproducts.com/technology/ansistandard/Pages/environmentals.aspx

NOW BACK TO ANYONE WITH SOME BEAM SHOTS WITH THE NEW RRT-3 XML


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 20, 2011)

Darkwall & Peterharvey.. good info. guys, thanks for that.. Well, I'd be very optimistic to think that mine will arrive tomorrow, it's possible but not likely. I'm thinking that realistically it will be here Thursday, Friday at the very latest... 

When I get it, I can try to compare to the S18, HID handheld (oracle) or HID spotlight.. or maybe even my S12 or X10.. not sure which would be most relative.. In any event, I hope that it is rated 1950lm under the same standards that my S18 is rated at 1200lm.. that extra 750lm should, in theory be really noticeable.. 

I personally don't really need something that throws any further than the S18, if the RRT3 throws about as good but is a "flood monster" then it will be exactly what I'm looking for! I'd really be interested in a diffuser cap for it, like the SR51 has... would make it a really nice area light for night walks, etc..


----------



## TacBlade (Sep 20, 2011)

I have one of these sitting here in front of me? No batteries yet? Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 20, 2011)

The anticipation would drive me nuts.... how are the led's, well centered?


----------



## TacBlade (Sep 20, 2011)

I was just trying to put the optional momentary pressure pad lead in and it will not go in? WTF?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 21, 2011)

Claireandtim said:


> .. that extra 750lm should, in theory be really noticeable..
> 
> I personally don't really need something that throws any further than the S18, if the RRT3 throws about as good but is a "flood monster" then it will be exactly what I'm looking for!


 
You asked for it, and you'll get it. Similar throw, but a much wider hotspot, and a wider and brighter spill...

Edit: sorry, error in mathematics.
New XM-L's claim of 346 yards is only something like 311 meters?
Geez, tripple XM-L may throw noticeably less than your single S18 single SST-90...


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 22, 2011)

I cancel my order on the RRT-3 3* XML to order the TM11 instead....Was that a bad choice?! 

The is dimension difference: 

RRT-3: L= 198mm, Tube Diameter= 46mm, Weight = 530g
Tm11: L= 135mm, Tube Diameter= 50mm, Weight = 335g

Much lighter and shorter with 1 extra 18650 for increased capacity with just 4mm of increased width. The 4 batteries are parallel too. Totally safe!  What do you guys think?


----------



## bickford (Sep 22, 2011)

Much lighter , yes but for what kind of use ?

The TM 11 has a flood beam (283 m only ), nothing to compare with TK70.






BICK


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 22, 2011)

Of course you cant compare the throw to the TK70. That like is huge! But single XML _usually_ throws better anyway! I think it's nice to have a massive flood light! If we are talking throw and the Tk70 it still can't match the SR90 yet.  



bickford said:


> Much lighter , yes but for what kind of use ?
> 
> The TM 11 has a flood beam (283 m only ), nothing to compare with TK70.
> 
> ...


----------



## bickford (Sep 22, 2011)

TK70 has 3 XML !! 

To have a good flood light , the output power has to be more than 2000 Lumens / Polarion PH40 with flood filter , but 4000 lumens ... !!

BICK


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 22, 2011)

I said _usually_ not always. TK70 is the only light that throws with 3 XML. But it's huge...not comparable to the Tm11. You gotta compare the TK70 to SR90 or lights of it's size.


----------



## bickford (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes but I compare same lumens flashlight 2000 lumens VS 2200 lumens.

The best on the TK70 is that this flashlight throw and flood at the same time !

BICK


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 22, 2011)

bickford said:


> Yes but I compare same lumens flashlight 2000 lumens VS 2200 lumens.
> 
> The best on the TK70 is that this flashlight throw and flood at the same time !
> 
> BICK



I agree it really throws and flood! I just think it's too big...I pick the TM11 over the RRT-3 for the same reason. Plus the TM11 is $50 cheaper than Jetbeam.


----------



## bickford (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes its to big.

The problem on the RRT3 is that the switch is behind the flashlight ... no easy to use on the hand !

The TM11 seems better for this , the switch is on the body.


For throw a little like TK70 , try to test TK41 very impressive and powerful !! but no flood ... only throw !
and AA battery X 8 ...

BICK


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 22, 2011)

bickford said:


> Yes its to big.
> 
> The problem on the RRT3 is that the switch is behind the flashlight ... no easy to use on the hand !
> 
> ...



Yup!

I love the dual stage camera shutter like switch too! Better (IMO) and $50 cheaper = cancel order and buy this one. Yayyy


----------



## bickford (Sep 22, 2011)

I think I will sell my RRT3 , this flashlight is only flood and not so powerful , my Scorpion V2 is better for me.
Flood is good only if powerful , its not like that on the RRT3 

I want the beam of the TK70 in a RRT3 size !! 

I will make movie tonight

BICK


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 22, 2011)

I was skunked by USPS today... Totally thought the RRT would be here but will have to wait until tomorrow! I am interested in the TM11 but I think it will be good at one thing only, a flood wall. The RRT won't be the king of throw either but I'm hoping it will be a nice balance between throw & flood.. Kind of like a smaller (much smaller) TK70... Still no videos to be found online of the new RRT


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 22, 2011)

bickford said:


> I think I will sell my RRT3 , this flashlight is only flood and not so powerful , my Scorpion V2 is better for me.
> Flood is good only if powerful , its not like that on the RRT3
> 
> I want the beam of the TK70 in a RRT3 size !!
> ...




You have the RRT3- 3*XML in hand?


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 22, 2011)

BICK - I would LOVE to see that video, especially if I could see you compare it to another light for reference... With any luck I'll have mine tomorrow but would still be interested!


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 23, 2011)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> I cancel my order on the RRT-3 3* XML to order the TM11 instead....Was that a bad choice?!
> 
> The is dimension difference:
> RRT-3: L= 198mm, Tube Diameter= 46mm, Weight = 530g
> ...



The 3x18650 RRT-3's diameter is already 46 mm and too big - I'm not so keen on the 4x18650 TM11's 50 mm diameter; be careful - even more likely to fall out of my average hands...




bickford said:


> Yes its to big.
> 
> The problem on the RRT3 is that the switch is behind the flashlight ... no easy to use on the hand !
> 
> The TM11 seems better for this , the switch is on the body.



Yes, it's a pain.
However, after a few days, I got used to operating the RRT-3 with the overhand grip by pressing the tail end clicky with my *first finger*, rather than my thumb!
I also get used to operating the RRT-3's tail end clicky and the big diameter magnetic ring with my _other hand_.
You get used to it.




bickford said:


> I want the beam of the TK70 in a RRT3 size !!


The Fenix TK70 achieves a comination of lateral spill and longitudinal flood by:
1) having a triple XM-L to maximise lateral flood,
2) having a 106 mm 4+ inch head, with huge reflectors to maximise longitudinal throw.
An Olight SR90 also has a 100 mm 4 inch head, albeit with a single SST-90 with a 3mm x 3mm square die - it will flood much less, but will throw a fraction further than the TK70.
With a modest 67mm or 2.5+ inch head, the RRT-3 XM-L will not be able to match the throw, but the head size is much friendlier.
For now, it's horses for courses.
However I'm sure that with rapid advances in technology, you will be able to get an RRT-3 size with the performance of the TK70...




Claireandtim said:


> I was skunked by USPS today... Totally thought the RRT would be here but will have to wait until tomorrow! I am interested in the TM11 but I think it will be good at one thing only, a flood wall. The RRT won't be the king of throw either but I'm hoping it will be a nice balance between throw & flood.. Kind of like a smaller (much smaller) TK70... Still no videos to be found online of the new RRT



Yes, the RRT-3 XM-L is like a small TK70.
The RRT-3 is longer and thinner than the short stubby Nitecore TM11 4x18650.

I have the RRT-3 SST-50 coz I want to maximise throw over lateral spill.
A 2x18650 with a smaller XM-L 2mm x 2mm emitter with the same 63mm head would throw better, but I wasn't happy with any of the 2x18650's around due to their poor user interface - no magnetic ring - only the all new Surefire UB3T XM-L TIR lens has a magnetic ring interface.
The Et M3C4 XM-L has a magnetic ring UI, but it's a 2x18650 in parallel design...


----------



## TacBlade (Sep 23, 2011)

I tested one of these last night. Flood is pretty good, but the spot leaves something to be desired? So what light out there has the most powerful Spot? TK11?


----------



## bickford (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes I have the new RRT3 XML ; you can see on the last page the pictures of the flashlight . -->
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Jetbeam-RRT-3-(3-XM-L)-**updated-pics**/page3

For the problem of the switch i have done like this : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/img1277t.jpg/

For the movie , I think I will do it tonight ... ! 

I think i will compare with Polarion PH40 / Fenix TK70 / Fenix TK41 and Thrunite Scorpion V2.

BICK


----------



## lightliker (Sep 23, 2011)

How does this light compare to a SR92??
I know that the SR92 has bigger and completer reflactors but still uses the same XM-L leds and 18650's (6 instead of 3):naughty:


----------



## 2100 (Sep 23, 2011)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> I agree it really throws and flood! I just think it's too big...I pick the TM11 over the RRT-3 for the same reason. Plus the TM11 is $50 cheaper than Jetbeam.



Well, the Jetbeam gives you 3 free Jetbeam 2300mAh 18650 in the package, so that's at least a $20 value.


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 23, 2011)

2100 said:


> Well, the Jetbeam gives you 3 free Jetbeam 2300mAh 18650 in the package, so that's at least a $20 value.


 
Good Point...Now it's just size and UI preference.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 23, 2011)

lightliker said:


> How does this light compare to a SR92??
> I know that the SR92 has bigger and completer reflactors but still uses the same XM-L leds and 18650's (6 instead of 3):naughty:


 
The SR92 and TK70 aren't really competitors to the RRT-3 XM-L and the Nitcore TM11.
The only thing all four have in common is their triple XM-L's.

Beyond that, they are in 2 separate groups for size.
(1) The SR92 @ 6x1850 & 100mm head diameter is similar to the TK70's 4xD & 106mm head; both are also oversized in length and weight.
(2) The Sysmax Jetbeam RRT-3 is 3x18650 & 67mm, while the Sysmax Nitecore TM11 is 4x18650 & 60mm head diameter.


The SR & TK are way way too big in diameter, length & weight. For me anyway.
The Sysmax Nitecore TM11 4x18650 is too wide.
So that leaves the Sysmax brother, the Jetbeam RRT-3 3x18650.
Only the Sunway V60C has a similar 3x18650 layout, but is not yet released in the West.
Beyond that, we move down one size to the 2x18650 Class which is perhaps a friendlier 3/4 size, and has a lot more competition and choices!
If they had a 2x18650 in-line with a recessed tail standing tail end switch, and a magnetic ring with standby - I'd buy it.
The all new Surefire UL3T Invictus has that magnetic ring with standby, but it's protruding tail end switch cannot tail stand.
Furthermore, the UL3T looks like a 2x18650, but it's actually a 3xCR123 only...


Back to the big guns, when it comes to UI, only the RRT-3 is the odd man out with a magnetic ring, and a tail end switch.
The other three all have side buttons.
The TK70 has two side buttons next to each other.
The Nitecore has a patented "two-stage" side button - like a camera shutter release?

The Olight & Nitecore also both have *battery level power indicators*.

Looks like a two-stage side button and an integrated power indicator is the next big thing for Sysmax Corporation; makes me feel that my RRT-3 is a bit long in the tooth.

The magnetic ring makes it multiple levels easy to select with two hands, however it is still awkward to use with one hand, in a big flashlight.
Presently, I suspect with big flashlights, that the side button is the way to go; despite the fact that the styling may seem a bit plain.
The other logic for using a side button is that, in a big flashlight, I personally mostly use the lowest and the highest modes, then the middle mode, rarely much else in between...


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Guys... sorry, no pics or video from me just yet.. however I did receive my RRT-3XML yesterday. In a different post someone was asking about the build quality of the RRT and if the body of the light was in fact the "old" body from the SST-50 model, here is what I posted on that thread... :

I received my RRT-3XML yesterday and can confirm that my sample has the "old" body, however on the head, on the same ring that says "caution hot surface", on the opposing side, it reads "Turbo 1950 Lumens". 

I agree that at first I was a bit put off by the "re-using" of the old body but after some more thought I don't really care. If you want to get really technical about it, the body is the exact same as the SST-50 body. With the only difference being the head it seems acceptable to me to label the head with the turbo marking. 

I think the quality is at the very least, on par with my Maelstrom S18. I took both out on a walk last night. I live in a rural neighborhood, no streetlights, deer everywhere, etc.. during the day I was skeptical as to if the RRT would be brighter than the S18. 

At night I was able to put that concern to rest, The RRT throws just about the same as the S18 (which works for me 95%) of the time... but the amount of light coming out of the RRT is pretty impressive, it's just a huge wall of light that will easily turn an area 100 feet wide by 200-250 feet deep into pure white, almost like someone turned stadium lights on. The same area with the S18 is also super bright but the hotspot is just a bit more defined at the cost of less flood. 

After playing with both last night, the S18 may be staying home more often, the RRT is noticeably shorter than the S18 and with twice as many output options I find it more useful. I am able to operate the RRT Ring easily with the same hand that I'm holding the light with so ease of use is good as well. I also used my S18 holster and the RRT fits right in.... 

I'd be curious to hear anyone else's opinions on this light

Also.... PH73 - That is an awesome looking pic. of the TM11.. I'd really like to get my filthy little paws on one of those too but just getting the RRT & having the S18 (and S12 & X10... all recent items) I just don't know that it is justifiable.. I think the stubbiness of the TM11 makes it look cool but with the diameter being so large, the new RRT may be more practical to hold, etc. I do like the forward switch on the TM11 and the battery indicator.. I wish the RRT didn't have the pressure switch option on the tail, I will never use it and it just gets in the way. I may just end up cutting the strapping off and leaving the nub there to cover the hole.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 24, 2011)

The RRT-3 is fat enough in my hands - I can barely hold it; the TM11 even fatter.
Lovely side switch and LED indicator like you say.

I might cut the pressure switch cap off the RRT-3, and fill it with some soft flexible clear silicone; then it can tail stand perfectly straight...


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 24, 2011)

The more I look at the TM11 silhouette the more I want it!


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 24, 2011)

Have to say the pressure switch cover hanging out and the switch being on the tail are about the only two things that put me off this light design wise.


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 24, 2011)

My opinion is that the pressure switch isn't very practical.... I doubt many people would weapon mount this light.... Maybe to a .50 cal? But then again one would probably want something with more throw if mounting to a long range rifle.. Maybe I'm missing an application?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 24, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Have to say the pressure switch cover hanging out and the switch being on the tail are about the only two things that put me off this light design wise.


 
I discovered by accident that when the RRT-3 is held low in the lazy relaxing underhand handshake grip that the beam doesn't throw very far, and we can't see out very far.
However, if we hold the RRT-3 in the overhand grip, and hi above the shoulders, then we can see out far, but of course tiring to hold this hi all day.
In the same way, headlights on cars are governed by minimum height regulations.

On this overhand grip, I can then operate the tail end switch with my forefinger, rather than my thumb, as I would use on smaller flashlights.
But true, the RRT-3 should have a super low amperage off switch built into the magnetic ring like the Sunway V60C and Eagletac M3C4 XM-L, or alternatively a side switch like the big Olights...


----------



## gsteve (Sep 24, 2011)

Some of you are a lil too fussy !


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 25, 2011)

gsteve said:


> Some of you are a lil too fussy !


 
Overall quite happy, if not very happy with my RRT-3!! My friends are lost for words.
I admit I'm a perfectionist, so I think there is still room for improvement...


----------



## lightliker (Oct 2, 2011)

My RRT3 Triple XM-L will arrive next tuesday!!:devil:
My SR90 arrived previous thursday and WHAT A BUNDLE OF LIGHT!!!! is coming out of it. My neighbour and i just giggling like two schoolboys with a new toy!
The spot reaches about 500 yards (practical) so the claimed 1000 meters are just a little bit overestimated...:shakehead. The one thing that works against is that the light coming back from the spill, spoils the ability to see what's going on at 500 yards, wich makes the SR90 on flat earth surface use not really useful.
Still it's a hefty ligth but in my opinion a bit to heavy!
I will order a SR92 too and from there deside wich of the 3 lights will stay at home :naughty:
As soon the SR92 arrives, i will post some beamshots and maybe a simple movie that only compares the three lights.

All put together The RRT3 could be the optimum between pure lightpower, portability and battery time where the nice magnetic ring to step up/down the amount of light coming out of the RRT3 is one of the nicest gadgets on this light, way to go Jetbeam!!:thumbsup:


----------



## xed888 (Oct 6, 2011)

Marshall from GoingGear's video is out and I saw that the RRT 3XML has a lot of rings. Can owners please chime in? Thanks!


----------

